# All Earth Vt purchases communter RDC cars



## dlagrua (Apr 11, 2017)

It appears that a new company called All Earth is looking to get into the private passenger rail business in Vermont.

Interesting article here:

http://vermontbiz.com/news/april/allearth-pays-4-million-commuter-rail-cars

That state is very short on commuter rail and this proposal could present itself well to the political establishment there.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 12, 2017)

Very interesting. There _was_ a commuter rail attempt (the Champlain Flyer) back in about 2000 that was something of a flop. Now, it's possible that a larger system might work out (a 12-13 mile run was probably too short), but the main problem is that you just don't have the population to work with in the region to make most "commuter" systems viable. Still, if paired with Amtrak-to-Burlington service this would be interesting (and that service might well take care of a lot of the big capex issues).

More interesting to me? The fact that VIA bid to buy these cars. I don't know _what_ to read into that, but it's interesting all the same.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 12, 2017)

Hard to see this working, but best of luck to all involved, etc.

I think if I was in charge of things in the state of Vermont, I'd focus my resources on expanding existing Amtrak service, including-but-not-limited-to restoring the link to Montreal, establishing some sort of Vermont-Boston train, and just generally speaking offering more service to NYC either via Rutland or the Vermonter route.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 12, 2017)

I can see lots of interesting possibilities here. I occasionally visit Vermont (where I grew up), and I'd like to see it made easier to get into Burlington, and around the local area, by public transit.

As a participant in the renewable energy industry, I have heard a lot from Blittersdorf over the years,and I have met him. He is a creative and goal-driven individual, and if anyone can spark this kind of positive development, I believe he can.


----------



## neroden (Apr 18, 2017)

Anderson said:


> Very interesting. There _was_ a commuter rail attempt (the Champlain Flyer) back in about 2000 that was something of a flop. Now, it's possible that a larger system might work out (a 12-13 mile run was probably too short), but the main problem is that you just don't have the population to work with in the region to make most "commuter" systems viable. Still, if paired with Amtrak-to-Burlington service this would be interesting (and that service might well take care of a lot of the big capex issues).
> 
> More interesting to me? The fact that VIA bid to buy these cars. I don't know _what_ to read into that, but it's interesting all the same.


VIA is *desperate* for rolling stock and is already running Budds.

VIA really, really, really needs to make a major equipment order, and soon. Maybe this would be an opportunity for Amtrak to get some new coaches if it actually happens. But so far Trudeau hasn't put money behind VIA... sadly...


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 19, 2017)

I enjoyed riding those on the TRE and will miss seeing them in their coach yard.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 25, 2017)

neroden said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting. There _was_ a commuter rail attempt (the Champlain Flyer) back in about 2000 that was something of a flop. Now, it's possible that a larger system might work out (a 12-13 mile run was probably too short), but the main problem is that you just don't have the population to work with in the region to make most "commuter" systems viable. Still, if paired with Amtrak-to-Burlington service this would be interesting (and that service might well take care of a lot of the big capex issues).
> ...


He's waiting for Trump to kill Amtrak so he can pick up some baggage cars and diners at a great price! I understand he is begging Trump to wait until the sleepers are done too so he can get some of those as well as a better price since the diners will be used by then. :giggle:


----------

